# I need help on 300zx rear brake swap



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 95 240sx se (5lug conversion). I did my front 300zx conversion, that was easy . So i figured I'd do rear conversion too, but I got stuck. The E-Brake is the problem because of wut i got stuck. I heard sum ppl dont use e-brake when they do rear swap, but i wanna have it. I got alluminum 300zx calipers, 300zx rotors, Im pretty sure my brake lines will fir rear calipers, since they are aftermarket once and same once i used to do front conversion.... But how do i get an e-brake work ? Please give me a hit, i know brakes are for looser but still


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

can any1 confirm... all i need for rear 300zx brake swap on my 95 240sx se (5lug) is:
300zx calipers and pads
r33 e-brake cables
300zx rotors

is it correct???


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG sum1 help me wut do i do with ebrake???? wut kinda rear nuckels, hubs do i need to get to make e brake work with 300zx rear brakes...??

300zx uses shoe e brake technolody, as uses e-brake cable to connect on the inside of rotor to expand e-brake shoes, to brake rotor... when s14 e-brake cable connect to the rear stock calipers and uses pads to e-brake.... how da hell do all peple do rear 300zx swaps on s14s, but no1 rights about that stuff????


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so i figured i need new spindles/hub w/e it called.... any1 know if rear spindle/hub from 300zx fits the axel and all those control arm on 95 240sx???? please help me!!! im dieing here!!!!


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so i figured everything out and i have it done and working perfect  any questions on that swap email me at [email protected]  gl


----------

